# putting a t56 into a 67 got???



## 1967 (Aug 16, 2012)

has anyone put a 6 speed into a 67 gto if so were you able to use the stock clutch pedal or would you have to find one that can work with the hydraulic clutch thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You might ask the same question over on the Performance Years forums. There's a guy over there who just finished putting an overdrive manual into his 68 and did all the work himself. He went through quite an ordeal, most of it involving dealing with the vendor and getting delivery of parts.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

6 speed is huge and bulky and requires major floorpan mods. Tremec TKO 5 speed is 100 pounds lighter and the kit I got from Keisler uses factory style TOB, clutch and flywheel. Also has provision for mechanical spedo cable. I love mine and it has held up well in my heavy overpowered car. The also have two 5th gear ratio's available. Best choice IMO. :cheers


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Update*

What information did you find out about installing a T56? I have a 69 GTO with a 455, I would like to know also. There is a T56 with 20,000 miles out of a 05 Z06 corvette for sale locally. I'm curious what additional costs are involved with installing this transmission. I currently have a very long laundry list of things I need to but will not have the time until after 18 September.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> 6 speed is huge and bulky and requires major floorpan mods. Tremec TKO 5 speed is 100 pounds lighter and the kit I got from Keisler uses factory style TOB, clutch and flywheel. Also has provision for mechanical spedo cable. I love mine and it has held up well in my heavy overpowered car. The also have two 5th gear ratio's available. Best choice IMO. :cheers


Call Keisler in Tennessee. I have a five-speed manual with overdrive that repaced my Muncie M20. A little cutting to accommodate shifter position, but no biggie. Also, Keisler will make a made-to-order drive shaft that can be measured once the tranny is installed (I had someone install the trans). I love less than 2,000 RPM at 65 MPH. Give it some consideration.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have consider the RS500 perfect kit for 2800. With the 3.27 first gear, a 3.08 rear end should take off like a 4.11. I was just wondering the price difference between using a factory 6 speed vs an after market 5 speed. Thanks for the information. 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

